
How to stop worrying and start developing for Raspberry Pi with Qt - Gen1us2k
https://blog.maddevs.io/how-to-stop-worrying-and-start-developing-for-raspberry-pi-with-qt-8df032f8a534
======
cerberusss
In the article, the author describes building Qt. I find that a bit weird, to
be honest. Can't you just install Qt with apt-get?

